# My Pomeranian Mix is loosing his fur. :(



## SpoiledMutts (May 26, 2009)

My 6 year old dog, Bandit, a Pomeranian Jackrussel mix started loosing his fur about 3 years ago at the time that I had first noticed it I thought maybe he was just shedding excessively cause he went swimming a lot in the bay we at over the summer. Before this Bandit was very healthy but soon after the hair loss has started he's been hiding under the couch for pretty much the whole day unless there's food around. Also now whenever anyone says his name he lowers his head and runs either under the couch or upstairs, it's odd, he always used to come to his name with a big doofy smile on his face n now he seems depressed. My dad doesn't want to buy any special formulas or food for him so if there's anyway to help him without the cost please help. I guess if there is a cost maybe I will be able to raise up the money for the meds n' treatment once I get a job, so share the costly ones too. :]

My guess on Bandit's condition is Alopecia X but I don't know for sure.

Here's a before hairloss and after hair loss pic of Bandit.
BEFORE:
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/****thatshittt/Pup-ezzz/2z3w2l0.jpg

http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/****thatshittt/Pup-ezzz/14avnko.jpg
(bad quality sorry. Look at his fluffy tail  )

AFTER:

http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/****thatshittt/Pup-ezzz/jhkjhkjhkj.jpg
Hair loss on back and almost bald on tail

http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/****thatshittt/Pup-ezzz/jkgfh.jpg


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Just had a little google, and i found this site Causes of Hair Loss (Alopecia) in Dogs

The thirds condition down sounds about right, and Poms are affected by it.

If he were my dog, id be getting him checked by a vet. It could be a sign of something serious.

Further info on that particular condition http://www.upei.ca/cidd/Diseases/endocrine diseases/growth hormone-responsive dermatosis.htm

Its very hard to say online what it could be, and what you could do about it, as there are various things that could be causing the problem.


----------



## SpoiledMutts (May 26, 2009)

We went to the vet and I had asked them about the hair loss. We agreed to run some tests and nothing came back unusual they just said it could be related to genetics which didn't help much. :/

I'm looking into the Alopecia X condition now I'm just hoping it could be something a little simpler to correct.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If it was just his skin/coat, i wouldnt be overly concerned, but the fact that you say his personality has changed is a bit worrying.

Is he neutered? 

Fingers crossed someone with more knowledge can help you. There are a few pom breeders on here, who may be able to shed some light and suggest something you can do.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

What are you feeding him ?

Diet can play a part in fur loss.


----------



## SpoiledMutts (May 26, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> What are you feeding him ?
> 
> Diet can play a part in fur loss.


He was on Eukaneuba (sp?) and he was just recently switched to Science Diet because my other dog who shares the same food as him has been gaining weight.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi so sorry to hear your little man is under the weather..Sky is a pom-sheltie cross to. If you want i have sky booked in for his local harassment:arf: of our local vet on Fri and will ask her if she has any ideas.


----------



## pommania (Nov 5, 2007)

It looks from the pictures he has BSD/ alopecia x. It's not a big deal it's just hair loss. The only way to find out for sure is to have him tested for cushings and check his thyroid levels. if they are low and it's not cushing this confirms he has it. He can have treatment and there are a number of things you can try starting with castrating him but don't panic it's not all bad. Check out my web site for other peoples stories and lots of info on it and feel free to email me if youw ant any more help.
zoe xx
Pommania Pomeranains - Home


----------



## SpoiledMutts (May 26, 2009)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Hi so sorry to hear your little man is under the weather..Sky is a pom-sheltie cross to. If you want i have sky booked in for his local harassment:arf: of our local vet on Fri and will ask her if she has any ideas.


If you could, that'd be great!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Can you not phone your own vet and ask for advice ??


----------



## SpoiledMutts (May 26, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Can you not phone your own vet and ask for advice ??


I'm not fond of my own vet. He doesn't seem to know what he's doing and he's never any help to us.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

SpoiledMutts said:


> I'm not fond of my own vet. He doesn't seem to know what he's doing and he's never any help to us.


Oh may be you could ring a couple of vets in your area and see if they say the same kinda thing
If you dont like your vet then maybe you should consider going to another permantly


----------



## SpoiledMutts (May 26, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Oh may be you could ring a couple of vets in your area and see if they say the same kinda thing
> If you dont like your vet then maybe you should consider going to another permantly


Well I'm only 17, so that's not my decision to make. It's up to my dad and he doesn't want to move vets.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking at his pics, it could well be a thyroid problem, as Thyroid can also effect personality too.

He really needs to be checked by a decent vet hun as he may need steriods or other type of medication, I know of other people with poms and pom x's with similar problems and majority of the time it is a thyroid problem.

keep us updated on how you get on with him and I hope your dad decideds to change vets and get the wee man looked at.

Take care

Sarah


----------

